# Wheel sizes



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new guy based in the UK. I have a 2008 X-Trail Aventura, can anyone tell me if its possible to fit 15" rims to an X-Trail, will the foul the brakes? It currently has the stock 17" alloys but I have a set of 235/75/15 General Grabber AT2's off my old Isuzu Trooper that I'm toying with putting on a second set of wheels to use in the winter as the current road biased rubber is rubbish in snow. If so anyonme know if this width rubber will fit and what PCD and offset I need on the rims?

Thanks


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

wouldnt it be cheaper to get a set of AT2's for yo current rims, than buy a new set of rims for those tyres?

mind yu - i cant find the rim size for my stock 16" rims either. It must be logged somewhere.

I have just looked on ESM (why didnt I do that before?) and for the T30 (2.0 Petrol) the "standard" rim sizes are..

15x6JJ Steel/40 (1.57)fitted with 215/70R15 Tyres
or
16x6.5JJ Steel/Aluminium/40 (1.57) fitted with 215/65R16 Tyres.

Hope that helps


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't seem to find anyone offering all terrains in 215/60/17 or anything remotely near it.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yu mite geta way with General Grabber AT2 245/70R17 tyres.

this might be useful, too.

and this.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

*Tire sizes*

I put 235/75r/15 on my xt but it really throws out the speedo and gas milage
so I went to this site to find out which tires would work best.

http://ejelta.com/tiresize/index.htm

Hope it works for you guys


----------



## airineialex (Oct 10, 2017)

215/65R16 its ok for 2008


----------

